# Amok



## ppko (Mar 24, 2005)

Does anyone here work with them or trained with them what is your veiw on them.  http://knifefighting.com/amok/amok.htm


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 25, 2005)

I believe they are a pekiti off-shoot, but I'm not certain about that.  Don't immediately recognize any of the names.  What info are you looking for?


----------



## Jerry (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm a bit put off by their misuse / theft of the word "amok", which refers to a religious trance.


----------



## ppko (Mar 25, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> I believe they are a pekiti off-shoot, but I'm not certain about that. Don't immediately recognize any of the names. What info are you looking for?


I am just trying to find out if they are as good as they say, or if anyone has trained with them to varify it (I would like to get information from people that have trained with different people other than AMOK)


----------



## ppko (Mar 25, 2005)

Jerry said:
			
		

> I'm a bit put off by their misuse / theft of the word "amok", which refers to a religious trance.


Interesting didn't know that


----------



## Kizaru (Mar 25, 2005)

ppko said:
			
		

> Does anyone here work with them or trained with them what is your veiw on them. http://knifefighting.com/amok/amok.htm


I trained with them for a short period of time during 1996/7, my brother trained with them for a little longer than I did. From my perspective at that time, I thought that they were very technicaly and tactically proficient, and that Mr. Tom Sotis had a very effecient and effective method of teaching. Mr. Steve Perrin, another teacher in the group, was (and I'm sure still is) a very talented and generous man. During my short period of time with them, Mr. Sotis had a very "intense" method of instruction.


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Mar 25, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I was a practitioner of AMOK! Tribal Art of the Blade, with Prof. Tom Sotis for several years. Prof. Sotis, actually has trained with GT Gaje, Guro Greg Alland, he has also studied Kuntao Silat, trained with Guro Dave Gould, attended seminars in Sayoc Kali as well as a host of other arts as well.(this could be a long list) Prof. Tom introduced me to Dekiti Tirsia Kali when he hosted GT Tortal up in 1999, and even pointed my way to Sayoc Kali, and Tuhon Sayoc.

AMOK! Is a very practical and effective system that you will enjoy training in. Prof. Sotis, you will not do wrong in training with him. 

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 25, 2005)

We can probably take that as the last word.  For those who don't know Steve he is a very talented martial artist and a skilled FMA player.  
Can't ask for a better recommendation.


----------



## Jerry (Mar 28, 2005)

> he has also studied Kuntao Silat


 I'm curious: Whose Kuntao Silat did he study?


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello Again,

Jerry, I'm not sure to who or what style he practiced. You can ask on his forum over at knifefighting.com. Chad, thanks for the compliments, i'm blushing!!(lol)

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## jdp29 (Feb 20, 2007)

Studied under Frank Masiello.  Chinese Kuntao


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Feb 21, 2007)

A link to Prof Tom's Background:
http://www.answers.com/topic/tom-sotis

or head over to his website at www.knifefighting.com

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## UrBaN (Apr 30, 2007)

Airuy, what's Sotis opinion about Sayoc?

And if I may ask, what was the reason of you leaving Amok for Sayoc?


----------

